# WHINING while in heat



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Today is Ruby's 13th day in heat. She's still bleeding quite a bit. Anyway, today she has gone absolutely batty. I leave the back door open for her some times if she's restless and wants to explore outside while I am working from home. Today she could care less about the backyard. She is whining like mad and running around the house trying to get out the (closed) windows and the front door. I'm guessing she's looking for love, if you know what I mean.

Is this normal? I've read a lot of info about the dog's heat cycle but I hadn't come across the whining behavior as a "what to expect" symptom. Anything I can do to calm her? I've tried sitting with her, giving her an antler covered in peanut butter, etc. None of these things help for longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ginger whined a bit also. I often wondered if she was in pain! She seemed to just prefer cuddling and sleeping alot. We still went for our daily walks and playtime outside but she was definitely much more subdued. I think after two weeks of bleeding her flow changed to that lighter pink / straw color indicative of ovulation or her fertile stage. Keep a close eye on her! Do you have any neighbor dogs around that she might be interested in?


----------

